# How do you drink your Zaya?



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey all,

I am kind of new to the whole spirits world. I have been a beer drinker mostly and rarely made a cocktail or anything like that.

I happened upon some Zaya Guatemala, and after hearing so much about it, I went ahead and bought some. So now the question comes, how do you drink your Zaya?

I have been trying different bourbons now and I just drink it on the rocks. I have read many places that Zaya is a sipping rum, so is on the rocks a good way to go? Do you mix it? If so, with what? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Heya Wayne... I drink mine neat one sip at a time.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Straight out of the bottle which I wrap in a brown paper bag.

It makes me feel more _urban_.

When I'm not doing that, I drink it neat.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Most drink it neat, I like one ice cube to chill a bit.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I drink it neat, and only at two times:

Either by myself... or with somebody. No exceptions!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I drink it neat, and only at two times:
> 
> Either by myself... or with somebody. No exceptions!


:r:r

When I drink alone I prefer to be by myself

to answer the question I drink mine neat


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dainty-like, with my pinkie high.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

...usually in about 2.5 seconds flat!

neat 99.9% of the time is how this one goes.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Naked.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Dood! :bn


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

NOT with Darrell :tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Pour it into an empty glass, then pour it out. Replace it with Gossling's Old Rum and consume. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Fistville said:


> Pour it into an empty glass, then pour it out. Replace it with Gossling's Old Rum and consume. :tu


How dare you spit such venom! :tg


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

BengalMan said:


> Most drink it neat, I like one ice cube to chill a bit.


:tpd: 2-3 fingers with one ice cube.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Neat.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Neat. :tu


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

So the overall consensus so far is neat or very little ice. Is this how you all drink your sipping spirits? Or only for this particular rum?


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> So the overall consensus so far is neat or very little ice. Is this how you all drink your sipping spirits? Or only for this particular rum?


All of my sipping spirits go down like this.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> All of my sipping spirits go down like this.


:tpd:Scotch, bourbon rum....unless it is really hot then I'll add some ice


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> :tpd:Scotch, bourbon rum....unless it is really hot then I'll add some ice


:tpd: on the ice.

I knew I liked you.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

wayner123 said:


> So the overall consensus so far is neat or very little ice. Is this how you all drink your sipping spirits? Or only for this particular rum?


I've found that I really like sipping rums neat. If I have one that is a little "off" to my taste i might add a cube of ice.

For the majority of the rest of my "sipping spirits" I'm a bit of a wuss, I must confess. I tend to go more on the rocks with my whiskeys and scotches.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> So the overall consensus so far is neat or very little ice. Is this how you all drink your sipping spirits? Or only for this particular rum?


Everything neat--only exception is the Glenlivet Nadurra single-malt (at 120 proof, it doesn't need a thimbleful of water/ice cube, but I do) :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

BarneyBandMan said:


> Everything neat--only exception is the Glenlivet Nadurra single-malt (at 120 proof, it doesn't need a thimbleful of water/ice cube, but I do) :tu


I could see that with some of the cask strength whiskeys, Rare Breed comes to mind


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

wayner123 said:


> So the overall consensus so far is neat or very little ice. Is this how you all drink your sipping spirits? Or only for this particular rum?


Depends on the drink, and what parts I'm trying to hide or accentuate. Like wine, the more volatile components of rum (or anything else) will be more muted when cold. Sometimes that's what I'm after, sometimes not. Also depends on how much the alcohol burns, the 'hotter' the drink, the colder I drink it.

Generally speaking, I like sweeter rums like Zaya, Zacapa, etc. neat. I think the sugar helps smooth out the drink and cover the alcohol, no need for ice. Longer aged rums (i.e. Mt Gay Extra Old, Ron del Barilito, etc) tend to have more subtleties that I don't want to hide with ice, and they're usually smooth enough that I don't need to chill the drink for them to be palatable.

Younger/harsher rums I'll drink with a single ice cube usually. Plantation Jamaica comes to mind. I like it, but it's rough around the edges, and the alcohol will reach up out of the glass and slap you in the face.

If it's winter time and I'm sitting outside by the fire, I'll take the harsher rums neat, sometimes the burn is good 

In the end, ya gotta choose for yourself. I used to use ice more often than I do now, so I guess there's a bit of a learning curve/acquired taste too.


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

Always neat with a cigar, but when the Zaya Guatemala was plentiful I would also mix a Zaya Tonic with lime...........NICE...............but, alas I only have one unopened bottle of the Zaya Guatemala left so no mixing with this rum nectar.


----------

